# Items for sale in Cairo



## Leavingcairo (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

I will be leaving Cairo soon and have the following items for sale. For more info and pictures please have a look at the following link: Leaving Cairo | Leavingcairosale's Blog


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please contact Leaving Cairo with a private message if you wish to ask details of items for sale.

I have deleted your items, if I leave them before long the board will just look like the classified adds in the free newspaper as everyone will come in just to post unwanted items, sorry for the inconvenience.

Maiden


----------



## Leavingcairo (Jul 8, 2010)

No probs, thanks.


----------

